# Louisiana Limits Flounder Season



## Captain Marty

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

The 2018 flounder run is just around the corner. With the first cool front the flounder should be on the move. Captain Marty has a few open dates for this season. 2017 provided some great flounder fishing and prospects for this year look great. My charters this summer have managed some nice flounder counts.

Contact me by email or send me a text on my cell phone and I will send you my flounder calendar.

Let's go flounder fishing!!


----------



## Captain Marty

*2016 Flounder Season*

2016 provided some nice flounder catches also


----------



## Captain Marty

*2015 Flounder Run*

2015 provided some nice flounder fishing, with over 1000 flounders boated.


----------



## Captain Marty

*2014 Flounder Run*

2014 provided some nice stringers of flounder.


----------



## Captain Marty

*2013 Flounder Run*

2013 also provided some nice flounder charters.


----------



## Captain Marty

*2012 Flounder Run Pictures*

2012 Flounder Run


----------



## Captain Marty

*More Flounder Slaughter*

Flounder Pictures


----------



## Captain Marty

*2018 Flounder Run*

An early couple of cold fronts put a damper on the flounder run in 2018. We did manage a few days of Louisiana Limits. But this is by far one of the slowest years for Captain Marty.

Our total count this year was just over 500 flounders, whereas on most years we account for over a 1000 flounder during the run.

Well maybe next year.


----------

